# What size lens circle for 60 yards ?



## Practice (Jan 24, 2010)

I would like to shoot the 900 round outdoor tournaments (60, 50, 40 yrds) and I am wondering if a circle in the lens would work instead of a pin ? Does anyone shoot with this setup ?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Practice said:


> I would like to shoot the 900 round outdoor tournaments (60, 50, 40 yrds) and I am wondering if a circle in the lens would work instead of a pin ? Does anyone shoot with this setup ?


 check out X View lens @ Britesite.US


----------



## Practice (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank You.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

.387 Circle with a 6X and a 30" peep to scope measurement.


----------



## Practice (Jan 24, 2010)

This is exactly what I was looking for. Thank You very much. I cut a piece of thin cardboard for the diameter of my scope and centered a .375 hole in the center, put it in behind my 6x lens just to see how it looked at 60yrds. It looked great and I could see the gold with just a sliver of red. Shot only 12 arrows and everyone in the gold and 5 in the X. I am greatful for the info and now I know which lens to buy with the right grind in the center. Thanks again.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Lovely. I have a friend in Kingsport, Tennessee who makes scopes and will enscribe any size circle on a lens you want. His name is Jim Thurman. This guys really knows his stuff...That's where I got the .387 info from
Phone 423-247-2089


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

test


----------

